# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  [new] Hide forums you don't want to see

## Total Eclipse

This new setting can now be found in your settings, allows you to hide forums that you don't want to see. Selecting a forum will mean you can no longer access the forum and the posts will not appear in 'New Posts' or search. De-selecting the forum will give you access again.

Enjoy!  ::):

----------


## L

I like this, might be a little too out there be can you do this with individual threads?

----------


## L

Thank you xxx

----------


## WintersTale

This is awesome.

----------


## CeCe

v cool. thanks

----------


## The Professor

> v cool. thanks



lol, like you're gonna use it  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> This new setting can now be found in your settings, allows you to hide forums that you don't want to see. Selecting a forum will mean you can no longer access the forum and the posts will not appear in 'New Posts' or search. De-selecting the forum will give you access again.
> 
> Enjoy!



Where is it under "your setting?" I must be looking in the wrong place. I can't seem to find "content censorship.  Thanks.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I had to switch the feature off because of the changes to the forum, give me a bit and bring it back online again.



Okey dokey. Maybe just let us know when it's on again? I'll probably forget without the heads up and I wanted to use it. 

Much Grass! 

Cindy

----------


## Borophyll

Wow, nice work. Thanks for giving us that option.

----------


## Chantellabella

> It's back up, sorry for the delay.



Thanks, mon ami!  :Hug:

----------


## Antidote

> This new setting can now be found in your settings, allows you to hide forums that you don't want to see. Selecting a forum will mean you can no longer access the forum and the posts will not appear in 'New Posts' or search. De-selecting the forum will give you access again.
> 
> Enjoy!



The 18 + section doesn't even appear in my options.

----------


## Antidote

> I had to remove the 18+ option, because it messed with the invite system for 18+. If you accepted the invitation to the 18+ forum and you don't want access just let one of the staff know and we will remove your access.



I accepted the invite. Ideally I'd like selective access, where I can see it when I feel like it, but I can kind of block it most of the time. I'm pretty reserved about sexual matters and don't appreciate others being explicit about it. I just wish I had access to it, without having it in my face you know? Like visiting a group.

----------


## Antidote

That was quick. I hope it doesn't mess up the invitation system too much, but I think having the option to hide it is important.

----------


## VickieKitties

This is a cool option!  ::):  Nice job~

----------

